# Dumb Question



## harleynut45 (Nov 22, 2011)

i'm restoring a 67 GTO and I would like to know what color the hood hinges were originally. Color of the body, or were they all a certain color. Might sound dumb but I'm trying to pay close attention to detail. Thanks for any help. Joe


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You may be looking at this:


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

GTO restoration has all these answers.


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

If you are talking about the GTO Restoration Guide, it is wrong. In the book it says black, the correct finish is gray phosphate, as in phosphate coating. The rivets should be natural steel color, not coated. Hard to duplicate with a spray can.


----------

